# What do you wear-Jackets for autumn to spring



## Frank Savage (Sep 6, 2012)

I hadn´t to think much about this in the past years, since it went so that I was cutting under usualy favourable autumn-winter-spring conditions, when Moira/woolen long sleeve t-shirt (or two), warm shirt and a waist-short vest was totaly OK. 
But times seems to get more serious, so-what type of jacket or up-the-waist thermal and weather protection are you using when also wearing the "all on the belt" kind of setup with wedge pouch, tool&chain pouch, axe loop under kidneys and occasionaly fuel&oil flasks?
My favourite Parker kind of jackets is useless (bad acces to anything), I´m inclining towards some kind of pilot/bomber type of jacket, which however might proof too short on the back when limbing. I mean mainly the 10-40° F range with some wind, some rain, some snow-but sure way less than you we(s)t coasters consider as „getting ugly“ in the mid-october at 6000 ft ASL. About a year old thread about rain gear is too focused, so I´ starting this.

What works for you, what do you prefer and why?


----------



## arathol (Sep 6, 2012)

Whats the budget look like? If you can spend a bit look at Filson. They have a few options you should check out. Expensive though but about the best you can get.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Sep 6, 2012)

I use the cheap walmarts ones. They will get tore up to fast to buy expinsive ones. Dont normaly wear a jacket anyways unless it real cold. Just grey T-shirts and jeans.


----------



## Frank Savage (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe the question was not all that clear-I aimed more on the philosophy, conception and type of the jacket/whatever (pilot/bomber kind, or some short with/without prolonged back, with/without tie in the waist, removable sleeves/underlining etc); or just more numerous woolen t-shirts and underlined workshirt etc. than on an actual make. 
But if someone makes something realy different from all the others, maybe post a link (but now I wonder if it would not be considered as advertisement:msp_confused


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 6, 2012)

In the temp range your describing rain gear will work. I've worked in that range with and without rain gear. When not wearing rain gear I had on a t shirt and a 1/4 zip sweatshirt. If raining that combo with a rain coat over it. I was just as wet most of the time no matter what I wore because id overheat even with that. Just stay working. Someone mentioned Filson. They are good. Not exactly 100% waterproof (they'll get a little damp) but they are tough as can be but do require re-waxing of the finish. I would think you would want something that would be good at blocking wind at 6000 feet. Maybe look into a fleece.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't like being very warm. I make it through most of our winters with a couple of wool sweaters. I usually buy cheap military surplus ones. Last year I got a Filson jacket and chaps. I'll likely never wear raingear again. It's seldom cold enough that I wear the jacket, but the chaps are just plain awesome. They're tough as nails, they keep me dry, and they breathe well. The single-layer ones are less than $100 here.


----------



## arathol (Sep 6, 2012)

Frank Savage said:


> Maybe the question was not all that clear-I aimed more on the philosophy, conception and type of the jacket/whatever (pilot/bomber kind, or some short with/without prolonged back, with/without tie in the waist, removable sleeves/underlining etc); or just more numerous woolen t-shirts and underlined workshirt etc. than on an actual make.
> But if someone makes something realy different from all the others, maybe post a link (but now I wonder if it would not be considered as advertisement:msp_confused




In colder weather I wear some sort of fleece lined jeans, long sleeve wool thermal, heavy sweatshirt, usually Champion brand, and either a Filson #10036 wool jacket liner or a #10057 wool vest. The liner is like a baseball jacket with elastic cuffs and short waist. The vest is a lapel style with a collar that can be turned up, a nice plus. The wool is warm even in damp weather and light rain or snow. Either one is good in snow weather as long as you are moving around. If its wet and snowing/raining, add a Tin jacket for waterproofing. Filson has a couple styles that work well. Sometimes depending on the weather I wear a set of Tin bibs to keep the snow/rain out. These also keep out the burrs, thorns and other prickly stuff that would tear other clothes to bits. If its real cold, I have a double Mackinaw cruiser but its got to be extreme weather for that. Working in 20° temps in that will get you sweating in no time.


----------



## arathol (Sep 6, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I don't like being very warm.



Thats the way to go. The best way to survive cold weather is not to be toasty warm. When you are too warm you sweat, then you get sick. Also keep in mind the best way to keep your extremities warm is to keep your core warm. When your core gets cold blood supply is reduced to hands, feet, arms, legs, etc then you get cold. Keeping your head and feet warm are the most important thing. A huge amount of heat loss is from the head, and once your feet are cold you are done. Warm wool socks and boots will help keep your upper body warmer. Cotton clothing is useles in damp weather and once its wet it loses all of its insulation value. Wool stays warm when wet and really keeps the damp feeling out even in the rain.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 6, 2012)

Usually keep a few "hoodies" aka hooded sweat shirts in the truck at all times both the zip front and pullover type (usually depends on which one is growing less moss) If its looking to get real cold I'll throw on some thermal undies and the ever-present wool socks, but if ya keep moving it all comes off anyway. The parka type jackets that hang down to your mid thigh most difinatley get in the way. Bomber types are probably a little overkill, think layers lots of layers, Think Kurt Cobain and Seattle Grunge rock...(cause its freaking cold out here)


----------



## wowzers (Sep 6, 2012)

I usually waer wool sweaters that I find at the thriftshop. When it is really rainy or windy I throw on that black raingear. I wear tinpants a lot but rewaxing them every other week or so is kind of a pain.


----------



## Samlock (Sep 7, 2012)

Come on, Frank. The bomber jackets are for skinheads. Although them boys got stabbed pant legs, they'll only do on asphalt.

I got myself a single all around forestry jacket made by Dimex. It looks dorkish, but you may have 3-4 seasons out of it.


----------



## Frank Savage (Sep 7, 2012)

Hmm. the Dimex looks well. You nailed why I´m not a bomber fan, I used it as a well-known ilustration of a waist short jacket which does not overventilate around the waist.
The most comon workwear which has jackets ending in the mid to lower buttocks is totaly useless with the "all on the belt" setup, because it often pulls out from under the belt and then you have a windsleeve on your back. When trying to leave it intentionally up the belt, it´s then dangling around and in the wedge pouch, axe and scwrench in the most irritative manner and slows you down.
Tried the hoodie once and must say that realy don´t like the messsack randomly throwing into the collar. Also fleece on the top seemed to me as an ultimate bark and chip attractant, way better than wolen sweater

The Parka style with the belt over realy gets in the way. Had to work that way two days. Started early, something below 0°F and slow, but steady breeze instead of 10°F calm. 10" of snow was like walking throug glass beads all day, damn. (The positive-the ground was flat. But still you needed two or three steps instead of one)

So I´m looking for something what ends just by the belt (like pilot type of jacket), or totaly other and different solution, which does let the underwear breath, does not catch chips, bark and bar oil like a mossy doghair remover. 
Thriftshop/second hand woolen sweaters (the thinner pullover kind, one over another) is perfect when it´s dry cold below say 10°F and sunny or around 40 and a bit misty but not wet and a lot of moving. Sad we have here just few such a dry cold days a year and sometimes not even one. I like it, remember well one of them when using 5´ bucksaw and 40" hacksaw in 2°F in simle t-shirt and even without it (but gloves on) over the noon...


----------



## mile9socounty (Sep 8, 2012)

Filson Tin Pants usual up until it hits 60 degrees around here in the spring. Then its Double Knees Prison blues or Keys. A real thin pair of thermals under them to keep them off the skin. Double cotton socks. T shirt, thin long sleeve shirt over that and a long sleeve hickory shirt cut off about mid fore arm is what I'll rock 90% of the winter rain or not. For the really bad days I have a red and black checkered zip up wool jacket I picked up from the Salvation Army for 5$. Works really good.


----------



## wowzers (Sep 8, 2012)

How much snow do you guys get on the westside? What are winter temps like?


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 8, 2012)

Mostly goes with the elevation but they'll get some right on the beach. Most outfits log the high country in the summer and then move to lower elevations around nov. The Willapa hills get quite a bit of snow and they aren't super high. They've still had snow on down there at the start of fire season, april when have to have fire wagons on the jobs. Up in the Olympics they've had frost and ice in the middle of July. Up there I've seen snow in the roads till mid July so no surprise. Well get two or three snows a yr that stay on for a while at sea level. 300-1000 ft usually have some stickin longer. 1000-2000ft it'll be on for quite a while if not the whole winter. 2000 plus its there for the winter. It can be anywhere from a few inches to 2ft. Or more at higher elev.That's just coastal doesn't begin to cover the cascades. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mile9socounty (Sep 8, 2012)

Mid 30's to mid 40's is pretty normal. Normally have snow under 1200ft one or two weeks out of the winter. Above that its pretty common to see snow all winter long. Last winter it didnt rain a whole lot on us which was nice.


----------



## wowzers (Sep 9, 2012)

We usually have snow by sometime in October and it hangs around till June depending on where you are at. By February we were waist deep. Makes for some interesting escapes when the loader man loses one:eek2:Last fresh snow we got was the middle of June.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 9, 2012)

How coldbis it gwttin in oct? Sorry again cldnt make it to the bbq.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 9, 2012)

Snow? Laughs.

Hooded sweatshirt, used, change when wet. Filson logger jacket sometimes.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Sep 23, 2012)

Carhartt hoodies. I have a few of the cheaper grades for early on and the regular ones will get me all the way down to 20 deg range cutting wood or working in brush.


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 24, 2012)

Westslope Cascades are finicky... From November to March you can go from 4" of snow, to a monsoon, to 60 degree heat days, to 10 degree cold days. All in the same week. 

Gary


----------



## nhlogga (Sep 26, 2012)

arathol said:


> Thats the way to go. The best way to survive cold weather is not to be toasty warm. When you are too warm you sweat, then you get sick. Also keep in mind the best way to keep your extremities warm is to keep your core warm. When your core gets cold blood supply is reduced to hands, feet, arms, legs, etc then you get cold. Keeping your head and feet warm are the most important thing. A huge amount of heat loss is from the head, and once your feet are cold you are done. Warm wool socks and boots will help keep your upper body warmer. Cotton clothing is useles in damp weather and once its wet it loses all of its insulation value. Wool stays warm when wet and really keeps the damp feeling out even in the rain.





It's nearly impossible to keep my feet warm in the winter. They swaet entirely more than they should and have my entire life. My feet sweat sitting in my recliner while barefoot. The rest of me stays warm easily. If it's really cold as in below zero, a fleece neck gator and knit wool hat work very well to help keep things warm. The nylon winter pants and jacket from Labonville will keep ya warm and dry too.


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm big on layering, start out early with cheap jersey cotton fleece hoodies and jeans, then go to light polypro long sleeve tee light sweatshirt and heavyweight carhart fleece hoodie, when it gets cold carhart artic lined overhauls and layer up on top adding some cabela's windproof fleece over swiss army surplus fleece and hoodied with a "tall" heavy duck carhartt vest, I like to keep as much freedom of movement as possible when it comes to arms and upper body, I avoid getting too hot and sweaty.


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 26, 2012)

Arborwear double thick full zip sweatshirt.


----------

